

Ethical storm as scientist becomes first man to clone himself - garbowza
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/pages/live/articles/technology/technology.html?in_article_id=508887&in_page_id=1965

======
sarosh
There's no indication from my reading of the article that any of the embryos
produced were ultimately viable, so I'm not sure the title is 'accurate' per
se. So far, this seems more like an effort by Mssr. Wood to get publicity for
his company, Stemagen, of which he is CEO. Unless of course we have a very
loose (strict?) definition of "clone"...

The actual paper [PDF] is at:
[http://stemcells.alphamedpress.org/cgi/reprint/2007-0252v1.p...](http://stemcells.alphamedpress.org/cgi/reprint/2007-0252v1.pdf)
Development of Human cloned Blastocyst Following Somatic Cell Nuclear Transfer
(SCNT) with Adult Fibroblasts by Andrew J. French, Cathrine A. Adams, Linda S.
Anderson, John R. Kitchen, Marcus R. Hughes and Samuel H. Wood. DOI:
10.1634/stemcells.2007-0252

My biology kung fu is very weak. Any biohackers care to offer more expert
opinion as to whether this is a substantial/notable event?

------
almost
Please don't post articles from the Daily Mail, they're basically a tabloid
and if you can't find the article else where then it's probably just bullshit.

~~~
sarosh
Alternate links:

Mature Human Embryos Created From Adult Skin Cells

[http://www.washingtonpost.com/wp-
dyn/content/article/2008/01...](http://www.washingtonpost.com/wp-
dyn/content/article/2008/01/17/AR2008011700324.html?hpid=moreheadlines)

US scientist clones himself from skin cells

[http://www.guardian.co.uk/science/2008/jan/18/genetics.medic...](http://www.guardian.co.uk/science/2008/jan/18/genetics.medicalresearch)

Cloning Said to Yield Human Embryos

<http://www.nytimes.com/2008/01/18/us/18embryos.html?ref=us>

------
a-priori
So he didn't do this to produce a viable embryo, but rather to harvest stem
cells... and this is cloning, how?

In fact, according to my biology/genetics major girlfriend, this procedure
isn't even necessary anymore. There's a process now for turning his epidermal
cells directly into stem cells.

